# NZXT Gamma Review



## anirbandd (Feb 11, 2013)

*NZXT Gamma Review - Best sub-3k Cabinet*

Hi all!!

So, i bought this cabby as a replacement for my age old cheap cabinet.
since i have been using elcheapo cabinets until now, i will be point out the features that i feel is better than the previous cabinets i used... so those of you who have been using branded cabinets for sometime now may find this as un-necessary. i will do a basic but detailed photo review. so please bear with me. 

Firstly, out of the box, its very impressive to look at. the black matte finish is Sexy 
*imageshack.us/a/img27/8593/mg0011y.jpg
*imageshack.us/a/img442/4272/mg0016q.jpg


*Introduction​*


*Specs*: courtesy of NZXT

*MODEL*GAMMA SERIES*CASE TYPE*MID TOWER Black interior chassis*FRONT PANEL MATERIAL**Steel**DIMENSIONS (W x H x D)*190 X 449 X 508 mm*COOLING SYSTEM*FRONT, 1 x 120mm
SIDE, 2 x 120mm
TOP, 2 x 140/120mm
*REAR, 1 x 120mm, 23db/42CFM (included)*
*DRIVE BAYS*11 DRIVE BAYS 
4 EXTERNAL 5.25" DRIVE BAYS 
7 INTERNAL 3.5" DRIVE BAYS*MATERIAL(S)*Steel Construction*EXPANSION SLOTS*7*WEIGHT*6 kg*MOTHERBOARD SUPPORT*ATX, MICRO-ATX, BABY AT*CPU COOLER CLEARANCE*143.5mm (with fan)
168.5mm (without fan)

Now, a point of clarification.. *NZXT has mention that the front panel is Steel. However, its Hardened Plastic.* 
*imageshack.us/a/img585/1023/mg0012p.jpg

the cooling solution of upto 6x120mm fans OR 4x12mm fans+Water Cooling is pretty much overkill for the midrange gamer.... its just more than perfect. 
The chassis rear has two holes for water cooling tubes and external radiator can be mounted on the top. Great!!
*imageshack.us/a/img341/4265/mg0018i.jpg

It has two front panel USB 2.0 ports, one eSATA port and the basic 3.5mm headphone/mic sockets.
*imageshack.us/a/img152/203/mg0013t.jpg

the included fan is from NZXT itself, and going by the specs mentioned, it pretty decent as well. 
*imageshack.us/a/img708/1797/mg0023r.jpg




*---------Insides:---------​*

Very spacious, and sexy matte black finish!! 
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/9977/mg0019f.jpg

There is a big hole on a motherboard mounting tray on the area the processor would be. this is to allow for removal of CPU heatsink without removing the mobo from the chasis.
*imageshack.us/a/img29/817/mg0029h.jpg
there are holes for routing PSU cables underneath the mobo tray as well, and this is a big plus point for the Gamma, as this a feature rarely found in lower end cabinet models and one of the two reasons i chose the cabby. 

the PSU is bottom mounted, with the screw holes on the rear to allow for PSU mounting both ways, i.e., with the fan facing the inside-top or down. 
*imageshack.us/a/img15/5075/mg0030k.jpg
there are four rubber pads around the PSU air intake for seating the PSU and to damp any vibration noise.

for the situation when the PSU fan is facing the bottom, there is a filter on the outside to stop dust. the filter is removable. good for cleaning purposes... 
*imageshack.us/a/img23/4451/mg0017s.jpg

one thing i think is odd that NZXT has not provided any filter for the top fan mounts, because i guess in most setups, as mine, the top fan meshes will not be used.. it will be a major dust intake problem. 
*imageshack.us/a/img542/9341/mg0014.jpg

the assembly is semi tool-less, due to the fact that the first time you assemble it, you will need a screwdriver, for the motherboard and GPU/expansion cards. the HDDs and other 5.25" drives are completely tool-less. 

another excellent feature is the re-useable expansion port mesh. when you add a GPU, you take out the mesh, and for when you take out a GPU, you can put the mesh back in and cover the port. an excellent feature for preventing dust accumulation.
*imageshack.us/a/img819/5894/mg0028.jpg

the HDD bay is turned for easy removal/installation of HDDs, pretty standard. 

removing the front panel, reveals the mount for a 120mm[only] front fan for maintaining airflow in HDD bay. 
*imageshack.us/a/img688/8739/mg0025o.jpg

Close up of the front 120mm fan mount
*imageshack.us/a/img849/7836/mg0027.jpg

another commendable feature is that the front meshes have on the inside pieces of sponge, which acts as dust filters. Very Nice. 
*imageshack.us/a/img829/8468/mg0026h.jpg




*---------Accessories Included:---------​**imageshack.us/a/img195/3338/mg0020x.jpg
the cabinet comes with all the accessories that one needs for a basic assembly. included with the MB support brass columns is a kind of plus-hexagonal screwdriver head converter. this is for tightening the MB columns to the MB tray. a handy equipment. 




*---------Assembly---------​*The assembly went very smooth.. the edges inside the cabinet are rounded off to prevent any cuts/scratches. 
after about an hour's effort this is where i stood
*imageshack.us/a/img208/8339/mg00122.jpg

Now, i had a spare 90mm fan from the previous cabinet and thought to put it into use..
*img195.imageshack.us/img195/5411/mg00132w.jpg

i used the 90mm fan as an intake fan right above the CPU and delivers cool air to the CPU... it is powered via the mobo chasis fan connector. that way, it can be controlled by the temperature of the CPU cores. also, on full 12V, the whining noise is very disturbing.
on the other hand, i have the white NZXT fan directly on 12V as exhaust. it is SOH silent!! very nice!!





*---------Cable Management---------​*the cable management is good. not great. the only thing is that the space for the cables is pretty tight at the back of the mobo tray. Corsair's 24pin cable for mobo is pretty thick and I faced some problem getting it to fit along with the 8pin cable for CPU and the other cables.
seriously, a little more space at the back would not hurt.
*imageshack.us/a/img837/374/mg00142.jpg





*---------Finished---------​*please ignore the surrounding.. 
*imageshack.us/a/img210/7238/mg00143.jpg

*imageshack.us/a/img824/2227/mg00123.jpg
i kinda like the Blue line power indicator. 

this was my previous *elcheapo-elcrapo cabinet*
*imageshack.us/a/img844/2577/mg00112.jpg
considering the improvement, now i am going to refer everyone to NZXT cabbies 

one more thing, since i do not have a custom cooler for CPU, i have no idea if the clearance is enough for say, a CM Hyper 212. You will have to go by NZXT's spec for that, or ask some one who has a Gamma + Cooler. 





*---------PROS and CONS---------​*
*PROs:*
1. *Price*: Get me another cabinet at this price having all the features. Offers serious competition to other cabinets in the 3K range.
2. *Build quality:* Has excellent build quality. Even though its quite light compared to other mid tower cabinets, it does not mean it is made of inferior material. Its Zinc coated Steel. And Sexy Matte Black Finish. Edges are rounded to prevent cuts/scratches during assembly. Awesome!
3. *Cable Management:* A must have feature to reduce cluttering the air flow and keeping a clean cabinet.
4. *Great cooling:* upto 6x120mm fans. What else?? 
5. *Semi Tool Less:* Everyone will[must] have a screwdriver. So it will not be a problem. If you do not have one, Borrow. 
6. *PSU Air Filter:* Air filter included to prevent dust accumulation in the PSU. Easily removable, washable!!

*Cons:*
1. No filter for the top fan mounts. For the builds, which wont have top mounted fans, this will be a potent dust accumulation cause.
2. Very tight space behind the motherboard tray. Will create problems for thick cables like the 24pin/8pin connectors.

*---------Score:---------*

*8.5/10*​

Thats all for now.. Hope it was worth it


----------



## sam_738844 (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice Review..I m glad that I have this cabby 

how many xtra fans u have mounted?


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 12, 2013)

hold your horses!! i havent completed the review yet... 

it has the supplied rear fan [duh] plus one 90mm for now.
i am planning to buy the 4x120mm fan pack from CM. so then i'll be having 5fans in all 

Finished!!


----------



## krishnendu (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice buy ..


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 13, 2013)

thanks!! it is a very good cabby


----------



## RON28 (Feb 13, 2013)

nice review buddy


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks bro


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 11, 2013)

nice review, really very helpful
btw OP, can you tell me at what price and from where did you buy this cabby?


----------



## ico (Aug 11, 2013)

^^ if you're from Bangalore, then it should be available @ Ankit Infotech, SP Road.

Should be easily available in Kolkata and Mumbai.

In Delhi? No chance.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 12, 2013)

ico said:


> ^^ if you're from Bangalore, then it should be available @ Ankit Infotech, SP Road.
> 
> Should be easily available in Kolkata and Mumbai.
> 
> In Delhi? No chance.


yes, delhi. why no chance?
can you tell me the current price?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 12, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> nice review, really very helpful
> btw OP, can you tell me at what price and from where did you buy this cabby?



thanks!!

i bought this @ kolkata, @~2.6K

dunno about availability in other cities.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> yes, delhi. why no chance?
> can you tell me the current price?



why not order it online from ebay or flipkart etc


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 12, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> yes, delhi. why no chance?
> can you tell me the current price?


In Nehru Place they only/mostly keeps CM cabbies, that's why.


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 12, 2013)

Zangetsu said:


> why not order it online from ebay or flipkart etc


not available @ flipkart :/



avinandan012 said:


> In Nehru Place they only/mostly keeps CM cabbies, that's why.


yes, I've seen that in NP.


----------



## vijju6091 (Aug 15, 2013)

Great review. Planning to get one in my next build


----------



## snap (Aug 15, 2013)

great review


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 20, 2013)

thanks


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 22, 2013)

ico said:


> ^^ if you're from Bangalore, then it should be available @ Ankit Infotech, SP Road.
> 
> Should be easily available in Kolkata and Mumbai.
> 
> In Delhi? No chance.


call it luck by chance or whatever, I got Gamma in nehru place, delhi 
but the sad part is due to low value of INR, it costed me a bit more


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 22, 2013)

If u want to buy gammaView attachment 11913


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 22, 2013)

I hv bought gamma cabinet from mass computer system they r official distributor of nzxt cabinets.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 22, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> If u want to buy gammaView attachment 11913





Darkshadowbeast said:


> I hv bought gamma cabinet from mass computer system they r official distributor of nzxt cabinets.



are you an employee at the shop??


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 22, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> I hv bought gamma cabinet from mass computer system they r official distributor of nzxt cabinets.


I bought from there only


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> are you an employee at the shop??



Nope...why?
Somebody wants to buy it I just tell them where to shop. I also look for this cabinet for long then found them on facebook.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 23, 2013)

arrey not an issue.. just curious. if you were an employee, then TDF members would get mandatory discounts


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 23, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> arrey not an issue.. just curious. if you were an employee, then TDF members would get mandatory discounts


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

@Darkshadowbeast For how much did you got it from there?


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 24, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> @Darkshadowbeast For how much did you got it from there?



For Rs. 2600


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 24, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> For Rs. 2600


when did you buy it?


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> when did you buy it?



Yea same question.


----------



## Darkshadowbeast (Aug 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> when did you buy it?



Don't know the actual date but somewhere around june 20th 2013


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 24, 2013)

Darkshadowbeast said:


> Don't know the actual date but somewhere around june 20th 2013


I bought it at same price 3 days back.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> I bought it at same price 3 days back.



Any more bargain possible?  #greedy


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 24, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> Any more bargain possible?  #greedy


It would have been possible if value of INR wouldn't have fallen.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Aug 24, 2013)

sahil1033 said:


> It would have been possible if high value of USD wouldn't have occured



So I should hurry I think.  It will cross 70 soon


----------



## sahil1033 (Aug 24, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> So I should hurry I think.  It will cross 70 soon


Actually they told me that the price of next stock would be around 3k and told me that I'm lucky enough to get this at reasonable price


----------



## kool (Jan 3, 2014)

from where i can bought this ONLINE? I'm from PATNA, its not available here..


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 3, 2014)

well, search online..


----------



## shanrocks666 (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice review dude...  I recently bought Cooler Master N300 Cabinet


----------



## sahil1033 (Jan 8, 2014)

kool said:


> from where i can bought this ONLINE? I'm from PATNA, its not available here..


haha, I'm too from Patna and don't even think of buying any stuff from here. I got Gamma from Delhi but you can buy it online from prime abgb


----------



## kool (Jan 19, 2014)

sahil1033 said:


> haha, I'm too from Patna and don't even think of buying any stuff from here. I got Gamma from Delhi but you can buy it online from prime abgb



Kindly tell me..... How much u paid fir this cabby? And in delhi frm where i can buy? I m going delhi next week.


----------



## fastkkj (Mar 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot


----------



## sahil1033 (Mar 13, 2014)

kool said:


> Kindly tell me..... How much u paid fir this cabby? And in delhi frm where i can buy? I m going delhi next week.


~Rs. 2600 from Nehru Place


----------



## lycan (Jul 7, 2014)

ico said:


> ^^ if you're from Bangalore, then it should be available @ Ankit Infotech, SP Road.
> 
> Should be easily available in Kolkata and Mumbai.
> 
> In Delhi? No chance.



where i can find it in Mumbai.... i m going Mumbai for 2 days and want to buy it then!! though did not tried in NP yet


----------



## anirbandd (Jul 8, 2014)

fastkkj said:


> Thanks a lot



for what??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 8, 2014)

^ For a review


----------



## ico (Jul 8, 2014)

lycan said:


> where i can find it in Mumbai.... i m going Mumbai for 2 days and want to buy it then!! though did not tried in NP yet


PrimeABGB.

Google it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 8, 2014)

ico said:


> PrimeABGB.
> 
> Google it.



It's out of stock.Gamma is not available anywhere in mumbai.


----------



## lycan (Jul 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> It's out of stock.Gamma is not available anywhere in mumbai.



not even in local shops?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jul 9, 2014)

lycan said:


> not even in local shops?



yes.not even in local shops


----------



## ico (Jul 9, 2014)

ASHISH65 said:


> It's out of stock.Gamma is not available anywhere in mumbai.


Gamma is discontinued.

You've Source series. NZXT source 210 as its replacement.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 12, 2014)

Whoa that's a great review.


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks! 

go through my other reviews as well


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 15, 2014)

Quick question: does Gamma support current gen mobos ATX/m-ATX (Intel/AMD)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2014)

^^cabinet is low-tech piece of equipment not some cpu/mobo combination that you have to worry about mobo support.a latest mobo will fit inside a 10 years old big enough cabinet,only thing to note is if your mobo has usb 3 front panel header then you should get a cabinet with front usb3 ports to get advantage of this header.btw Gamma is discontinued so you will only get a 2nd hand unit now.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 16, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^cabinet is low-tech piece of equipment not some cpu/mobo combination that you have to worry about mobo support.a latest mobo will fit inside a 10 years old big enough cabinet,only thing to note is if your mobo has usb 3 front panel header then you should get a cabinet with front usb3 ports to get advantage of this header.btw Gamma is discontinued so you will only get a 2nd hand unit now.



I already have Gamma 
just curious to know 

*Can I attach a USB 3.0 front panel header to the same cabby?*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2014)

what's the point?you will have to buy a usb 3.0 to 2.0 adapter cable to connect usb 3.0 header to front panel usb 2.0 port & even then it will work as usb 2.0 port.any mobo with usb 3.0 header also comes with usb 2.0 header so use that till you get a new cabinet.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Sep 20, 2014)

Great review


----------



## anirbandd (Sep 20, 2014)

*Re: NZXT Gamma Review - Best sub-3k Cabinet*

Thank you


----------



## kool (Nov 4, 2014)

*Re: NZXT Gamma Review - Best sub-3k Cabinet*

Any other cabby for Rs.3k ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 4, 2014)

Deepcool Tesseract and Bitfenix Merc Alpha


----------

